# New Struts



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Well yesterday I put my new KYB GR2 struts in. I love the ride now. I also have dropzone coilovers. I'm not sure whether the struts are that good, but compared to stock they are much better. The stock one were completely shot when I pulled em out. Talk about needing new struts. Perhaps someday I'll get the AGX's just not sure yet if I need performance struts that bad or not.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

ok thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

hehe...


----------

